# New with older P95DC



## JoJo727 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a Ruger P95DC with the stainless slide and the black polymer handle, I purchased it right after my 21st birthday 5yrs ago used from a pawn shop. When I first got it I put 200-300rds through it and havent touched it since. I dont know much about guns but I want to get to know more about them now.


----------



## MikeSpike (Apr 3, 2010)

how do i make a new post?


----------



## JoJo727 (Apr 3, 2010)

i just went to the "new to handguns area" and "hit new post", i just registered here myself so I haven't got the hang of everything yet


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

MikeSpike said:


> how do i make a new post?


Welcome from the great state of Texas.

To start a new thread, click "New Thread".

To post in an existing thread, click "Post Reply".


----------



## MikeSpike (Apr 3, 2010)

Unfortunately, I don't see anything saying "New Thread" except for the following...
Posting Rules
You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may not post attachments
You may edit your posts
BB code is On
Smilies are On
code is On
HTML code is Off
Forum Rules
... and none of that is clickable - just informational.
Thanks anyway. Maybe my computer is broke and won't show 'new thread' icons.


----------



## RavynX (Apr 2, 2010)

MikeSpike said:


> Unfortunately, I don't see anything saying "New Thread" except for the following...
> Posting Rules
> You may post new threads
> You may post replies
> ...


----------



## MikeSpike (Apr 3, 2010)

I really appreciate your help. I must not be seeing the main forum area you mention. When I log in, I went back to my email and clicked on the link in the automatic email notifying me of your response. Your response and friendly advice is displayed. And there are no icons saying "new Thread". The only ones available are Quote, Multi-Quote, Reply and Quick Reply.

I don't see anything that mentions the main forum area you referred to. Sorry.


----------

